# ANOTHER Dead Betta



## Liquid (May 12, 2012)

I have no idea whats happening.

I got my first betta on May fifth. I got two african dwarf frogs between then and today as well. All are dead now but a single african dwarf frog.

Everything I touch dies. First one was alive for two days, second for three days and this one for four days.

Now PetSmart recommended Top Fin Frog Pellets. I learned that african dwarf frogs eat frozen bloodworms. I have no money (I'm 13) and my mother can't take me to the pet store because she is very sick (She has Lukemia.)

The water was heated to 80 degrees and the tank was filtered. I've now killed 3 bettas and an african dwarf frog, while another starving one is soon to die.

I don't think I want another betta because I keep making them die. Seems like the only thing I can keep alive is a goldfish.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Liquid said:


> I have no idea whats happening.
> 
> I got my first betta on May fifth. I got two african dwarf frogs between then and today as well. All are dead now but a single african dwarf frog.
> 
> ...


My dad has Leukemia I know how hard it can be. Do you use water conditioner when you change the water?


----------



## Liquid (May 12, 2012)

xShainax said:


> My dad has Leukemia I know how hard it can be. Do you use water conditioner when you change the water?


Yes I do... I bought Top Fin Basic Dechlorinator...


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about that :\ that sucks all around..

As for the frogs I think you may have just gotten a bad batch. They didn't sell those frogs for a long time because they all were sick- so it could be as simple as that, you might have just gotten a sick froggy and not known it. It could have also caused problems with your Betta if you had it in the same tank.

Those frogs will eat those pellets- soak them first before feeding. They are hard at seeing so you may want to try and see if you can drop them near his/her face or just close as possible. They are kinda dumb sometimes lol, they might have a pellet on their head and not do anything about it for awhile.

Don't give up hope, it happens to all of us.


----------



## Liquid (May 12, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that :\ that sucks all around..
> 
> As for the frogs I think you may have just gotten a bad batch. They didn't sell those frogs for a long time because they all were sick- so it could be as simple as that, you might have just gotten a sick froggy and not known it. It could have also caused problems with your Betta if you had it in the same tank.
> 
> ...


It has to be my fault. Nobody else has betta fish die that fast. Even in bowls they last longer. I was going to ask for a Fluval Chi for my birthday buy theres no reasoning now.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Your Betta might have had something wrong with him internally as well. It's very hard to say if i'm honest. Don't beat yourself up- look at it this way.. Your Betta may have passed away but atleast he was in a nice tank in a home where someone cared about him and not in a yucky cup on the shelf of a store. It's always hard to lose a pet, even the little ones. It sucks, I know :\

I don't think you did anything wrong but a suggestion for next time when you get a Betta get him (or her) some API Stress Coat as well. It's got a water conditioner in it as well so you can use it in place of the regular water conditioner you have or along with it. It helps them ease into their new home much better so they don't get overwhelmed with the change of surroundings so suddenly. 

Again, I don't think it was your fault at all, sometimes these things just happen.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww... I'm sorry.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss  

You probably shouldn't keep the ADF with your betta anyway they are like little froggy trash compactors the way they shovel anything they can get their claws on into their mouth.

I'm sorry your mom is sick. Mine is too, although it isn't Lukemia it's just as bad but i'm an adult so it isn't the same.

It's just a thought here: They sell disposable gift cards for many stores at your local grocery store. You might be able to find one that is for the store you want to shop at. 

Another idea is to buy a Visa or Mastercard gift card. They work like a debit card and are stocked as $25 $50 and $100 cards. You pay for them and activate them at the register. They do charge a fee to put money on Visa/Mastercard cards. 

You can either look them up online or read the back of the card to find out how much. They can be used at any store for online purchases. You don't need to be any particular age to use them either as far as I know, and your stuff will be delivered to your door.

Bettas and other pets are like little angels, they come into your life for a reason and leave your life for a reason. Figuring out what that reason is may be hard sometimes but you both touched each others lives.

I had a betta for 3 days and he passed away semi recently. He seemed fine when I got him, then developed what some people are calling fin melt. (Really bad aggressive fin rot.) It progressed so fast. I did my best to stop it but he passed away on Easter this year. I didn't even have him long enough to take any pictures of him.

Some bettas are very delicate, others are really tough fighters. They are all individual and unique like any pet you have. I believe when you die you will be reunited with all the people and pets you've ever loved. Their spirits know you did your best for them, and you let him live the rest of his life outside the tiny little cup sitting on a store shelf where a lot of the bettas on the market pass away without someone that cares for them.

If you decide to get another betta just do your best to find a really healthy one. If you are worried a fish may have died from a sickness in a tank you plan on keeping your new fish in make sure you sterilize it well. Acclimate your new fish carefully and don't be afraid to ask questions here. There are hundreds of people willing to help you with just about any problem you have or even THINK you may have. 

*Big Hugs* Best wishes to you and your family
TS


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My first two Bettas died, last June actually. Both within the week of getting them. I was new to everything, scared to try anything and had horrible luck. I had a tropical tank I was cycling at the same time and I had my danios die, a pleco too. I was in rough shape, I wanted to sell everything and give up on fish. But you know what? Someone on here told me not to give up, that everyone starts out like this. It's a learning process, and with learning you gain knowledge and confidence. In no time you'll be spotting problems and solving them without blinking an eye. And when you can't, you'll see the symptoms early and get advice to help your fish. Right now, everything is new. EVERYTHING. Don't get discouraged! After I lost my fish, I took home the healthiest Betta I could find, Ben. My goal was him and only him and to keep him alive as long as possible. Then I moved onto other Bettas when I was comfortable enough. It's been a year and I still have my Ben with me  I have 10 boys now, and 6 girls. Sometimes I lose one, sometimes I save one from horrible conditions... but thanks to someone on here, I never gave up. HUGS to you, sorry for your losses


----------



## Liquid (May 12, 2012)

Do you guys know also why my betta did not eat? I tried Omega One flakes and freeze-dried bloodworms. He never really swam up to get the flakes off the surface... when he saw me drop in frog pellets for the african dwarf frog, he would chase them down to the gravel then swim away. My dad told me my african dwarf frog DID eat today..


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

If the Betta is new, stress can cause them not to eat when they first come home. Also a new food can cause them to go on a hunger strike. Many illnesses can stop them from eating as well. I always QT my fish for 2 weeks before adding it to another tank with other fish in it, to observe eating patterns and such. Some of mine have taken almost 2 weeks to start eating, just from stress and new food. Sadly, we'd have to know a lot more info to pin point what the actual problem is/was


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Bettas can be very finicky about food, but they don't tend to die of starvation. Eventually you find something he responds to, or you keep feeding him the rejected food until he accepts it. Or you can fast him for a couple of days and then feed.
Please don't give up on keeping bettas. You've had some bad luck of late, and luck is beyond anyone's control. All lifetimes are brief--some people refuse to have any more pets because it hurts so much when they die. I don't subscribe to this view, however. Fish diseases are notoriously difficult to treat; you will see advice here on formulas to obtain just in case your fish might get gravely ill some day, because what is available to treat them at pet stores is inadequate. This may be, but some conditions defy our attempts to understand or accommodate them.
SO I for one would continue to keep my eye on the Fluval Chi.


----------

